# Favourite SNL-sketch?



## Jakke (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw a similar thread on UG (yeah, I still go there) quite a while ago, and it was great for discovering some new stuff. So I thought I'd pose the same question to this board.
I have a couple:

and


What's your poison?


----------



## yellowv (Sep 11, 2012)

Cowbell. Hands down.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 11, 2012)

definitely cowbell, most chris farley bits then probably followed by these (don't really care for much SNL tbh)


----------



## Baelzebeard (Sep 12, 2012)

This one for me hands down.





YOU LIED TO ME!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2012)

One that I don't actually find that funny but I find myself quoting ALL THE TIME is the old Rob Schneider, "You like-a da juice? Da juice is good, no?". And since it's not popular I get looks all the time. 

This one is also a fav - check it out on you tube if you're not an Eddie Murphy fan:

Dark and lonely on a summer's night. 
Kill my landlord. Kill my landlord. 
Watchdog barking. Do he bite? 
Kill my landlord. Kill my landlord. 
Slip in his window. Break his neck. 
Then his house I start to wreck. 
Got no reason. What the heck? 
Kill my landlord. Kill my landlord. 
C-I-L-L my land lord!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 12, 2012)

Anything Chris Farley had a hand in.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 12, 2012)

Dissing Your Dog:

Saturday Night Live - Dissing Your Dog - Video - NBC.com


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 12, 2012)

Unfrozen. Caveman. Lawyer.
snuh - Phil Hartman as Keyrock, Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer...


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 12, 2012)

This: Ride the Snake - Video


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 12, 2012)

Christopher Lee as Death.


----------



## Breakdown (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont watch the show but some of my faves out of the sketches ive seen are the Cowbell one and Celebrity jeapordy with "Burt Reynolds" and "Sean Connery"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2012)

MORE COWBELL!!!


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2012)

7 Strings knows what's up


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2012)

Saturday Night Live - Schmitts Gay - Video - NBC.com


----------



## skeels (Sep 12, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> One that I don't actually find that funny but I find myself quoting ALL THE TIME is the old Rob Schneider, "You like-a da juice? Da juice is good, no?". And since it's not popular I get looks all the time.
> 
> This one is also a fav - check it out on you tube if you're not an Eddie Murphy fan:
> 
> ...




"Images!.....



by Tyrone Greene....."



"......makin' cop-eez!"


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2012)

Son of a bitch, I TAKE IT BACK because of...

Saturday Night Live - Crystal Gravy - Video - NBC.com


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 12, 2012)

Randy said:


>



To this day, my sister still refers to me as Phillip.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 12, 2012)

I like to do drawrings.


----------

